# Calender issue



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 4, 2014)

It's not that important but the calender is still stuck in December, 2013.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 4, 2014)

Didn't even know there was one!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> It's not that important but the calender is still stuck in December, 2013.



So am I !!


----------



## N4521U (Jan 5, 2014)

Is this 2014??????


----------



## Airframes (Jan 5, 2014)

Nah, it's an illusion. Or was it Tupolev ................


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2014)

Burma!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 5, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Is this 2014??????


It cannot be, the world ended in 2012...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2014)

It took the calender a year to come to halt. Brakes didn't work.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2014)

It just needs the 2014 and onwards calenders added to the database...


----------



## N4521U (Jan 6, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Burma!



Shave?


----------



## horseUSA (Jan 6, 2014)

k

I have given permission for 2014 to commence  Have fuN!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2014)

The Bacon, will someone please think of the bacon!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jan 6, 2014)

Someone make a BLT for Horse please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you Horse!
And here's your bacon.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 6, 2014)

Congrats, Aaron!


----------

